# KING OF SIAM TB STALLION .please read



## lynnekingsam (20 July 2012)

King of Siam saddley passed away in May 2012,I am now searching for his progeny .Where Are They Now ? If any one has any knowlege of any of his off spring I would love to have news of them.
He was registered with Weatherbys and The National Light Horse Breed Society and had 3 seasons in Shropshire 1 season in Nottinghamshire ,but his progeny could be any where .
He can be viewed on You Tube .King of Siam ( Sam )
Thank you for reading .


----------



## Maesfen (20 July 2012)

Have you tried asking his owners, they should have copies of mare details, that would be a start?  He stood pretty close to here and from what I remember he had more show stock (or stock that was shown as youngsters) than anything else.
Have you asked Weatherbys how many they registered by him?  Have you checked previous sales catalogues as they're all online now?


----------



## cally6008 (20 July 2012)

NED (King of Siam not down as deceased on either passport)
Warmblood reg. = 1 progeny listed
Weatherbys passport = 57 progeny listed

2 names here - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0
1993 - KHAMSIN12
1993 - SANDCROFT HILL

4 names here - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?p=10054782
1994 - Cherry Picker
1993 - Sandcroft Hill
1994 - Kwai Princess
1998 - King Bob


----------



## lynnekingsam (23 July 2012)

Hello Maesfen and Cally 6008,
Thank you both for replying and so quickley too .I owned Sam for 23yrs but he went away to stud so I don't have all the details,I have rang Weatherby's today and I now have to send his passport to them before they can register him as deceased ,havn't been able to do it before as not felt strong enough .
They will only be able to try and trace the offspring that were registered with a name apparently quite a few returns were made only registering sex and colour ,so If I can get copies of the returns and try writing to the breeders and see if they still have them or who they were sold to .I have emailed the owners of Sandcroft Hill and I am in contact with the owners of Kwai Princess ,having found her recently on you tube after they subscribed to Sam's video . The links that you sent me are great ,thank you for pointing me in the right direction .
Kind Regards ,
Lynnekingsam


----------



## chrissie1 (23 July 2012)

I was trying to find a picture of him in an old Stallion Guide for a lady I know through FB.  I could only find linage mention or ad. without a picture.  I will contact her and suggest she reads this, as I think her mare has bred good show stock, fitting in with what you say.  I thought he was very nice, and I am sorry to hear you have lost him.


----------



## watertray53 (23 July 2012)

Hi there,
I am the owner of Sandcroft Hill  or Annie as she is known at home.
Would love to talk to you have pmd my phone number.
Debby


----------



## chrissie1 (23 July 2012)

Watertray, I see that you have found the thread espite me telling you it was in Breeding!  Best mare I ever had was an Annie at home.


----------



## ter21wat (23 July 2012)

Hi, if you search his name on NED online you can get reports of his progeny by year. It shows he had 14 in 1993, 24 in 1994, 14 in 1995, 4 in 1996 and 1 in 2002 

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ReportSelectPoints.aspx?e=WP	U 	_
W
 T


----------



## lynnekingsam (24 July 2012)

Hello Chrissie 1 and ter21wat ,Thank you both for responding ,I now have a phone number for Debby who has Sandcroft Hill and will  email her when I come off here ,also had a quick look on NED so will go back on and purchase some points and see what happens next .
Thank you again for your help .
Kind Regards ,
Lynnekingsam .


----------



## ter21wat (30 July 2012)

lynnekingsam said:



			Hello Chrissie 1 and ter21wat ,Thank you both for responding ,I now have a phone number for Debby who has Sandcroft Hill and will  email her when I come off here ,also had a quick look on NED so will go back on and purchase some points and see what happens next .
Thank you again for your help .
Kind Regards ,
Lynnekingsam .
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, did you get any further on with your search?


----------



## lynnekingsam (1 August 2012)

Hello ter21wat , I paid for some points on NED and looked through the listings and he had 13 registered with out a name but then going through them all some have been registered twice some with a name ,some are registered with a variance of the name and also variance on the mares names ,quite a minefield but I'm getting there .I know where 6 of them are ,2 I knew about and 4 found through youtube  1 ,this site  2 .Right Horse 1 ,the last one I had a phone call last night ,I am over the moon to be in touch with them and have photo's or video posted to my face book page .Just by chance I saw the vet that dealt with the stud in Nottinghamshire and she is going to ask around ,she covers a wide area and I have other leads to follow and will post updates ,
Thank you for your interest and support ,I very much appreciate it .
Kind Regards ,Lynnekingsam .


----------

